# Any ladies had the Novasure procedure?



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Î had the Novasure procedure done 6 1/2 weeks ago because of heavy periods.

I have had 2 periods since and they have both been as heavy as before. I have had continual bleeding/discharge since the procedure. I was told no sex until the discharge stops, so there's been no sex since the procedure.

My follow up appointment is at the end of May. 

I was told if Novasure didn't work it would be repeated and if it still didn't work I would have a hysterectomy. 

My question is have any other ladies had a failed Novasure and if so what did you do?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Didn't have this, don't know what it is, but wanted to say how awfully frustrating this must be for your Red. Ugh that just bites!


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Didn't have this, don't know what it is, but wanted to say how awfully frustrating this must be for your Red. Ugh that just bites!


Thanks. It's taking all my resolve not to throw myself off the Erskine bridge head first. I'm done.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

My sister had it done a few years ago and is happy with it; she has no periods now. 

I looked into having done recently. I talked to a few people, and then did some reading about it on the internet, and decided against it. My periods aren't that bad, just long, and I cannot take BC, but I wasn't up for the risks. 

I hope things improve for you soon; from some of the accounts I read when I was researching it, it can take a few months until you see how it's going to work for you. 

Good luck!


----------

